# Filter Overkill?



## Stoney78 (15 d ago)

Hi All,

I have a question regarding the filter setup I am currently planning, perhaps some advice could be supplied.

Background: Currently I have a 80L tank housing a musk turtle, approximately 20 Tetras (various) some Rasboras, snails and shrimp. I am planning an upgrade to 170L tank with hardscaping, plenty of plants and adding more of the same creatures, but no additional turtles.

I have had great success with UGF in the past and that is the way I will be moving forward, no question. However, turtles are generally pretty messy creatures, whether pooping or just tearing plants apart, and I am having to take the whole tank apart to clean it out every month and half (approx) with my current Box Filter setup and since I am adding more plants, fish etc. I was wondering if connecting an external canister filter (something like Eheim Professionel 4+ 250 T) to circulate the UG filtration system instead of just relying on air.

Question is "would it...
(a) work 
(b) be sufficient or 
(c) be total overkill?

The idea is that the canister filter would suck water through the UGF filter then pump it back into the tank.

Any ideas, advice or thoughts are welcome and would be greatly appreciated!

PS: I chose the mentioned canister filter since it has a thermo regulator and only as an example, could be something else if recommended


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldn't do ug filter. Get a good hang on back or canister


----------



## Stoney78 (15 d ago)

susankat said:


> I wouldn't do ug filter. Get a good hang on back or canister


Thank you, Susan. Is there some reason behind it or it's just a preference? As mentioned before, I've had great success with UGFs before and almost willing to swear by it, but I am also willing to hear other's experiences with different systems.


----------



## Mr.Grizz Aquatics (17 d ago)

Plenty of setups using this system out there, and sounds fairly easy to do as well. Personally never used ugf or cannisters. Sponge alone, hob alone or hob with a sponge has been great. Can't be over-filtration as its all running as one, maybe if you threw a hob in the mix with the ugf and a cannister...and a sponge...yeah definitely. Lol!

But just my thoughts, will you share any photos later on? Any tricks to keep the ugf from clogging over time?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't like UGF, Because of cleaning, and plant roots will grow into them.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

One of the biggest dings against UGFs from my research is that it pulls everything to the very bottom of the tank, where it just sits and rots. Long term, you end up with issues you would otherwise avoid with the other solutions.

I've seen some that use an UGF, but they installed a drain in the bottom of the tank, that way once in a while they could go under there with a bucket and pull all of the crud out without tearing the whole tank apart. That's probably the best way to go about it.

I personally stick with sponges, HOBs and canisters. I did a lot of research last year on UGF, as the end result looks very nice, but ultimately decided that I wanted easier maintenance. If it's the aesthetic you're looking for, a canister of some kind will look the next best, and you could include some nice glass or stainless lily pipes if you really wanted it to look classy. I have a similar sized tank to yours, and I run the Fluval 207 on it. It works great, it's silent, and it comes with everything you need. For a little more, you could get one like in the OP with a built in heater.


----------



## Stoney78 (15 d ago)

Dlaw said:


> One of the biggest dings against UGFs from my research is that it pulls everything to the very bottom of the tank, where it just sits and rots. Long term, you end up with issues you would otherwise avoid with the other solutions.
> 
> I've seen some that use an UGF, but they installed a drain in the bottom of the tank, that way once in a while they could go under there with a bucket and pull all of the crud out without tearing the whole tank apart. That's probably the best way to go about it.
> 
> I personally stick with sponges, HOBs and canisters. I did a lot of research last year on UGF, as the end result looks very nice, but ultimately decided that I wanted easier maintenance. If it's the aesthetic you're looking for, a canister of some kind will look the next best, and you could include some nice glass or stainless lily pipes if you really wanted it to look classy. I have a similar sized tank to yours, and I run the Fluval 207 on it. It works great, it's silent, and it comes with everything you need. For a little more, you could get one like in the OP with a built in heater.


Hi Dlaw,

Thank you for your reply. Plenty of info to work with and I appreciate it a lot.

I have seen the systems where a drain is installed at the bottom of the tank and I am seriously considering that option. 

In my tanks of old (some 20 odd years ago)I used to stick a smaller diameter tube connected to the filter pump into the extraction hole to suck up the unsightly gunk that collects there over time with decent results and broke the tank down once or twice a year depending on the need. I found that more plants negated the frequency of these clean ups, however, I never owned a turtle before and I'd bet he/she would have his/her own opinion. The method I described would also be nowhere near as efficient as the drain solution, but would still delay the frequency of ripping the tank apart at least. That experience is also what led me to the subject in question, whether the canister filter would ultimately provide enough suction to reduce the amount of gunk buildup over time as opposed to just the aeration system typically used for UGF? I think, yes, but my wife has proven time and time again that I am frequently wrong  

Aesthetics are important for sure, but maintenance is the primary driver although a good balance of "function over form" would be perfect. I've seen some amazing looking aquariums with the setup you described, stainless steel pipes etc., and they are absolutely gorgeous! 

Ok, I have plenty to consider and mull over. Good thing I'm still in the planning stage and not totally committed yet!

Again, thank you ever so much for your reply. I will consider all the info provided to plan my next move.


----------



## Stoney78 (15 d ago)

Mr.Grizz Aquatics said:


> Plenty of setups using this system out there, and sounds fairly easy to do as well. Personally never used ugf or cannisters. Sponge alone, hob alone or hob with a sponge has been great. Can't be over-filtration as its all running as one, maybe if you threw a hob in the mix with the ugf and a cannister...and a sponge...yeah definitely. Lol!
> 
> But just my thoughts, will you share any photos later on? Any tricks to keep the ugf from clogging over time?


Hi Mr. Grizz,

Thank you for your reply! Yes, I have seen systems similar during my hours/days of research. Just wanted to hear experienced opinions as to the efficiency or potential issues, I guess. 

"Can't be over-filtration as its all running as one, maybe if you threw a hob in the mix with the ugf and a cannister...and a sponge...yeah definitely. Lol!" 😂

Thanks for suggestions, some food for thought there!


----------



## Stoney78 (15 d ago)

susankat said:


> I don't like UGF, Because of cleaning, and plant roots will grow into them.


That's a very fair point to consider. Thank you, Susan! 👍


----------

